# Lizards > Chameleons >  Steve my Panther

## RhacHead

I took a few pics of Steve my panther a few months back and finally got around to posting them.















and for the fun of it one of him getting all worked up. :Razz:

----------


## jjmitchell

thats a beautiful animal...I would not mind having one that beautiful in my house

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## dr del

Nice photo's,  :Smile: 


I love those things and yours is an amazing example.  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown: 


dr del

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

LOVE the Panthers!

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## Jhussey

Oh he's beautiful! Lovely colors and he looks healthy too! I've always heard that raising Chameleons is tough that they don't do well in captivity, but yours looks great!

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## tnelsonflorida

Nice that he slowed down for you to get a few awesome pics :Good Job: . I haven't had a chameleon since a Jackson I had back in '01, she became egg bound :Sad: . Awesome specimen,  :Tip of the Hat:  I am hoping my wife decides on a Chameleon instead of a Breaded Dragon,never know... both would be awesome.

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## Jason Bowden

Awesome panther!

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## Mitch21

Great looking Panther! I hope some day my reptile collection will include one as nice as yours!

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very nice looking panther!  Love the pretty colors!

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## bloodpython_MA

Verrry sweet panther you have there. That's definatly the next Cham species I'll be getting.

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## mr. s

That is neat.

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

BEAUTIFUL Panther!!!! I have always wanted to get one myself!!!

----------

_RhacHead_ (04-03-2010)

----------


## RhacHead

Thanks for all the compliments guys.I've had steve for about 7 months and he seems to get more colorful everyday.




> Oh he's beautiful! Lovely colors and he looks healthy too! I've always heard that raising Chameleons is tough that they don't do well in captivity, but yours looks great!


You know Chameleon care has come along way.He's actually really easy to care for I keep him in a screen enclosure,with a ceramic heat emitter and a UV bulb.I feed Crickets,mealworms and Dubias and he can't get enough.He's a little pig but its worth it to have this cool little guy.

----------


## crapwhereaminow

He is stunning! I love his face. What local is he?

----------


## RhacHead

> He is stunning! I love his face. What local is he?


Thanks hes a blue bar Ambilobe.

----------


## Minja777

Gorgeous  :Smile:

----------


## Big Gunns

He is awesome. :Good Job:  This is another animal that BG has bred in the past. BG had trouble getting good hatch rates on the eggs though. After so many months it was real frustrating. :Taz:  :Taz:  8 months of waiting and most dead in the egg made BG give it up. :Taz:

----------


## merdcme

gorgeous panther!!!

----------

